# ITV 2, 3 & 4 Gone from UPC



## shesells (1 Apr 2011)

http://businessetc.thejournal.ie/ba...ot-upc-is-losing-itv2-3-and-4-113698-Apr2011/



> from thejournal.ie
> UPC HAS ANNOUNCED that three ITV-run channels are to disappear from  its TV line-up overnight, due to the expiry of an agreement with the  British independent broadcaster.
> 
> ITV2, ITV3 and ITV4 will be  withdrawn from UPC’s services from midnight tonight due to the expiry of  a carriage agreement between UPC and ITV, the cable company said this  evening.


The first I heard of this was flicking through the channels tonight. 

I had been watching a couple of series on ITV2, and now they're gone, mid series with no warning from UPC.

Not everyone can put a dish up, UPC is our only provider in this development and at a time when SKY is increasing channels I can't believe that UPC have done this.


----------



## PyritePete (1 Apr 2011)

Hi Shesells,

I called them a few weeks back when Bravo & Virgin One/Channel One went off air, to be told that they would be replacing these with Sky atlantic as they were in discussions with Sky to access this particular channel.

After also losing the others as you have above, we are back to basically the same channels when we were analog (plus a few rubbish ones)...and still paying the same amount in the meantime.

Its not on. Time to call Sky ?


----------



## ajapale (2 Apr 2011)

PyritePete said:


> Time to call Sky?



But the OP is not allowed to put up a satellite dish.

It appears to me that SKY have out bid UPC for the rights to (re)broadcast these ITV channels. Its not very fair for the consumer but that is the way the industry and SKY in particular operate.


----------



## shesells (2 Apr 2011)

Apparently it's TV3 who are to blame, rather the venture capital group who own them. They have territorial rights to show certain series and the ITV channels were eating into their advertising revenues.


----------



## Guest125 (4 Apr 2011)

There's no point in getting Sky either because the ITV's are only available on the "other channels" menu. This means that you can view the programs at the time of broadcasting but cannot access the Sky+ features or record any of them. The only way to receive them with all the features is to go freesat with a decent pvr type receiver.


----------



## werner (7 Apr 2011)

ajapale said:


> But the OP is not allowed to put up a satellite dish.
> 
> It appears to me that SKY have out bid UPC for the rights to (re)broadcast these ITV channels. Its not very fair for the consumer but that is the way the industry and SKY in particular operate.


 
They are actually "free to air" channels, for anyone who has a satelite receiver they can be received for free along with 

HD High definition channels: BBC HD, BBC 1 HD,ITV HD,CH4 HD 
 CH4,CH4 +1, CH5, BBC 1,2,3,4, (all regions) ITV 1,2,3,4 S4C
 Film Four, True movies, Movies4Men
CITV, CBBC,Cbeebies,Pop,Pop Girl, Tiny Pop,Kix
BBC News , Euronews, Aljazeera,CNN
Chartshow TV, Scuzz, Vault Classics,B4U Music,9XM
 E4, More 4,CBS Reality, CBS Action ,CBS Drama CBS Reality ,Zone Horror,BET

UPC is very bad value for its basic "service"


----------

